# Ideal gpu for my system



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 18, 2012)

shud i buy this 128 bit GPU  for my i5 3570 non k version
Amazon.com: XFX ATI Radeon HD6670 1 GB DDR5 Displayport/DVI/HDMI PCI-Express Video Card (HD667XZWF4): Computers & Accessories
or this 
*www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Ultimate-D...85363&sr=1-4&keywords=Radeon+HD6670+1+GB+DDR5


processor-i5 3570 non k version

mother board = ASUS P8B75-V *www.flipkart.com/asus-p8b75-v-moth...Y5JQ&ref=4bca30ee-520f-444d-8260-c2b6391eae08


psu - corsair vs450

ram 4x2 transcend 1333


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 18, 2012)

What's your budget? If at 8k, the best card is HD 7770.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 18, 2012)

No my budget is 6k. And hd 6770 is probably the best in that range. I just wanted to know if this is compatible with my system.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 18, 2012)

After spending pretty much on your processor, I think you need 7770. 7770 combines pretty well with your proc. If you want a good gaming experience, I'd suggest you go for 7770. Again, this is basically just my opinion. You might want to shell in another 2k and not regret later.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 18, 2012)

I appreciate your concern but i am really tight on budget. Cant spend a penny more than 6k.
And well I dont think HD 6770 is that bad.
Could you plz tell me if the card i mentioned is compatible with my system or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2012)

modern graphics card are never incompatible.all graphics card need is a pci-e x16 slot which usually every mobo has now-a-days.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 18, 2012)

So i am considering this a green signal. thanks.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, it is compatible!  happy gaming bro!


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

@ Op - if you buy from Amazon you won't get any warranty - so you better get the gpu from here :
Buy Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 in Mumbai India
or
SAPPHIRE 100326L Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

@OP: You live in India?
Then don't buy from amazon as you will lose warranty.
And don't buy XFS as you will face problem during RMA.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes I live in India. Ok; so i wont buy from amazon and as u say i shall go for a sapphire gpu.
But should I buy processor from amazon; I can save atleast 2000 bucks by doing so. In my opinion, the processor wont need much of a warranty as I never had a problem with any of the processors used till date. Do you guys advice otherwise /


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ you can buy a cpu from amazon but better play safe IMO


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 22, 2012)

hey topgear.
Which i5 processor do you suggest under 12 .5 k [not going to overclock]. 3450 or 2500 non k ... or something else /


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

just get a core i5 3550


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

You won't get international warranty from Intel or AMD.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 24, 2012)

As i said,I never had any problems with my processor over the years. So I was planning to get the processor from amazon to save some cash. 

To be frank, When I buy stuff from India, I just order everything from sites that provide COD[majorly flipkart] because I dont have a card/net banking ac.
So basically, if I want something thats not available on flipkart or at a near by store, I just tell my brother in US to order it for me from amazon through his account. 
These days, the best GPUs under 7-7.5 k have become unavailable on flipkart. None of the 6770 cards was in stock and hence I think I will be going with 6670 as I am pretty sure that locally too it wont be available.
ANY SOLUTIONS //


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ you are from Mumbai and still you're saying you can't find a HD6770 - try theitwares/primeabgb etc.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 25, 2012)

but what are your thoughts on 2500 vs 3450 //

And do you think I should wait for the 4th gen processors expected to release early next year as that would bring down the ivy bridge prices and also  broaden my choices. Also, if i buy a mobo now, will the chipset it uses be compatible with a 4th gen processor [in case i upgrade in future].


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

Haswell would be around 10-15% faster than IB for sure and heard it will be based on LGA 1150 - so whether it would be compatible or not can't say right now - may be Intel will introduce a new socket with new chipset  comparing clock to clock speed Core i5 3550 should be ~6% faster than core i5 2500 - so core i5 3450 will perform equal to core i5 2500.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 25, 2012)

So I guess I will be waiting as I dont want to end up buying a mo bo that has no use in near future.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ the waiting game can go on for forever - current intel SB and IB cpus are good enough and will remain same even in future - it all depends upon what you need .. if you need a mobo+cpu you can go ahead and buy a IB/SB based config right now or if there's no pressing needs you can wait .. either way you can't be wrong.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> So I guess I will be waiting as I dont want to end up buying a mo bo that has no use in near future.



That happens all the time. One thing can't go on for ever.
About your hope of price reduction: practically, there is no chance.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Sep 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> That happens all the time. One thing can't go on for ever.
> About your hope of price reduction: practically, there is no chance.





topgear said:


> ^^ the waiting game can go on for forever - current intel SB and IB cpus are good enough and will remain same even in future - it all depends upon what you need .. if you need a mobo+cpu you can go ahead and buy a IB/SB based config right now or if there's no pressing needs you can wait .. either way you can't be wrong.



So suppose I assemble the following by November end - 
cost = 12k Intel 3.1 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3450 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
cost = 4.5k *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-b75m-d3h-motherboard/p/itmdacp36gegyeqt?pid=MBDDACP2GUBGFPFM
cost = 6.7k MSI R6770-MD1GD5 Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card
cost = 2.5 k Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
cost = 1k LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72 Internal Optical Drive | Internal Optical Drive | Flipkart.com
cost = 1.8 k COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RKN1-GP ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares 
cost = 2k 6 gb - 2gb x 3  Transcend DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 DDR3 2 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-2G) | Ram | Flipkart.com
cost = 3.6 k Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
cost = 6.7k AOC 20 inch LED - E2043FSK Monitor: Flipkart.com
cost = 1.3k [already bought]- *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-m6811-usb-2-0-mouse/p/itmd5etzdk3nheqc?pid=ACCD5ETZSVU5H2ZD and *www.flipkart.com/razer-goliathus-f...d4-d74ac77cc783&srno=s_1&otracker=from-search 
net - 42 k approx. 
Do you think this wont be outdated for say next 3 years or so // 
I cant raise the budget but surely any changes that can reduce it would be appreciated.
So do you recommend any changes //

Also I ve to get an OS installed and my net budget was 40 k which has been already exceeded. So I think I ll be making a botable win 7 os dvd myself.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

3 years is a long shot ..

modern cpus are very capable at handling *games* ( if this is what you're talking about ) - so the GPU is what you should concentrate on and get a single stick of 4GB Ram ( corsair ) and core i5 2310 cpu @ 10.5 - spend the saved money to get a HD7770.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 2, 2012)

just asking - 
hd 6770 better or hd 7750 [at stock].


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^
i guess 7750 or mostly they perform equal but 7750 consumes less power thats it.better buy 7750.btw you can't talk about pirating things in this forum 
oh didn't see topgear's post.he is right, you should spend more money on GPU for gaming than spending on processor.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> just asking -
> hd 6770 better or hd 7750 [at stock].



HD6770 performs and OCs better than HD7750 if you don't care about the power cnsumption but stick with what I've suggested.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 3, 2012)

Can the corsair vs450 psu and gigabyte mobo [as the 7770 is express 3 x 16] handle this 7770  - MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

or 

*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-...5b-c35bc8c3b0a5&srno=s_1&otracker=from-search

And topgear - I will be playing games like modern warfare 3 and gta 4 and gta 5 [as it releases] at a max resolution of 1600 x 900. Also I make videos using vegas pro 11 at max 720 p. Do I really need a 7770 // I mean cant the 6770 get me minimum 30 fps. 

p.s - sukesh -  I wont discuss further about it,my bad.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 3, 2012)

Get MSI one from here: MSI R7770-PMD1GD5
and save ~1.6K


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 4, 2012)

COOL but do these guys provide COD to mumbai //
And can my mobo and psu handle it //
Plus its a pci 3 so to support it I ll have to get an ivy bridge processor.
So i cant go for a 2310 (for optimum use) as topgear suggested, Correct me if I m wrong.
Do you think I ll have to buy a cooler // if so suggest a reasonable one.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

VS450 and the mobo is enough for HD7770 - I can't say if you will get ~30 FPS with HD6770 in GTA V and MW3 - it's always nice to have the best possible gfx card one can afford.
Pcie-2.0 and Pcie-3.0 performance difference won't matter as there won't be any performance difference at-all.
No need to buy a cooler if you are going with i5 2310 - confirmed if you want one get CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.5k.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 5, 2012)

does the 3450 require a cooler [in case i buy it] // And dont you think that since haswell will be out next year, the sb would be relatively old[trailin by 2 gens]


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

first try without cooler .. if there's no overheating issue no need not by one .. but generally IB cpus heats up more than SB cpus and the stock cooler comes with them is not so great so getting/using an after market cooler is a good idea IMO.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 6, 2012)

I think i have 2 choices -
1] i5 3450 and gtx 550 ti/ hd 6790
2] i5 2310 and hd 7770

Both of em at 8176.

*www.flipkart.com/powercolor-amd-at...-26eebf8cf984&srno=m_1_2&otracker=from-search

*www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...H2P4&ref=c8c41f11-9b05-481c-9c53-ca042503c0f7

but the 7770 at 9.5 k everywhere .....

The 6790 demands 500w. So i think the 6790 is out of eqn.

And about pcie 3 - then why do ppl boast so much about the pcie 3 if its doesnt differ much from the pcie 2.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

GTX 550 Ti is not a good card ( performance wise ) - HD6790 performs better than this and talking about power consumption you can run a core i5 3450 and HD6790 using a VS450/CX430v2.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 7, 2012)

I ve decided to invest some more and go for i5 3450 and 7770. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey all - I ve come up with a new doubt that lingers in my mind before I finally build my desktop -----
Since I am going to do video editing - using Vegas pro 11 [at 720p] - I ve been getting suggestions to go for a Nvidea gpu rather than a amd radeon because it does no good for video editing. Also since cpu and RAM matters most in video editing, my frnd asked me to save some cash by going for a gtx 550 ti instead of the 7770 and in the saved amount, get an extra 4gb ram [to make it 12 gb total] and i5 3550 instead of 3450.


What are your thoughts .... ///
Is there a need to increase the RAM or the CPU and switch to a nvidea gpu //
or the i5 3450 , 8gb corsair 1333 , hd 7770 can handle the editing [at 720p] in Vegas 11.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

see this:
Sony Creative Software - Forums - Vegas Pro - Video Messages


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 15, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> see this:
> Sony Creative Software - Forums - Vegas Pro - Video Messages



Yea while researching, I went through this and thats what the crux of my problem is --- whether to go with the radeon or the nvidea - knowing that the amd/ati radeon 7770 outperforms the 550 Ti when it comes to gaming and the gtx 550 Ti supports video editing/rendering/playback relatively better.

If there isnt much of a difference while rendering in VP11 [say less than 8 percent], then i am bound to go with the 7770.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

if vegas pro is your main usage then not much choice here.550ti is much better in this scenario.as for gaming i think lowering down some visual settings should be enough to bring 550ti at par with 7770.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 15, 2012)

much better as in //
Could you explain using numbers , example--- by 12 percent or --- comparison in time taken for rendering a 2 minute 720 p movie.

Video editing and gaming, both are equally impt to me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2012)

i can not answer that.i think you should ask this on sony vegas forum(link posted earlier) to get a good answer.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 16, 2012)

go check up on tom's hardware. they have nice pretty charts and stuff showing just how much faster is X card compared to Y.

Benchmark Results: MediaEspresso And Luxmark 2.0 : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power

there you go, though its been over 7 months, and amd has time to improve stuff.


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 16, 2012)

see this benchmark result , but seems video editing details are not there. AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 16, 2012)

That was helpful.

So what I ve gathered so far is that the CUDA technology in the GTX series makes a substantial difference when it comes to video rendering. 
That just puts me in a fix as the 550 ti sucks when it comes to gaming.
My budget for the GPU is 9.5 k ... cant really extend it to 11.5 k to get a GTX 560. 
Any thoughts guys ------- 


EDIT - 
*www.flipkart.com/gainward-nvidia-1...MHXG&ref=4b8c8ee5-71fc-4215-a570-30203c561455
hey all ----- found the SE version of the 560 on flipkart- which is relatively slower [compared to 560] but as far as I know, it is as good as the hd 7770 as far as gaming goes. It uses CUDA technology so it is bound to be better at video rendering/playback.  But I am skeptical as I see  very few buyers on flipkart for that model.


here is some comparison - 
*community.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu/NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+560+SE/compare

*news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Nvidi...Head-to-Head-with-AMD-s-Radeon-HD-7770-3.jpg/



tomys24 said:


> see this benchmark result , but seems video editing details are not there. AnandTech - Bench - GPU12



I have gone through that and that's the problem with the gtx 550 ti - it sucks at gaming.

I am seriously inclining towards the Gainward GTX 560 SE available for 10k on flipkart .... 
*www.flipkart.com/gainward-nvidia-1...MHXG&ref=4b8c8ee5-71fc-4215-a570-30203c561455

Unless Anyone has alternate thoughts ///

heres another thread
*www.tech-forums.net/forums/f75/gtx-560-se-vs-hd-7770-a-259993/


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> My budget for the GPU is 9.5 k ... cant really extend it to 11.5 k to get a GTX 560.
> Any thoughts guys -------



GTX550ti is piece of cr@p in terms of gaimg, and moreover, power consumption is also a factor eith that.
If you can't really extend your budget, I would suggest you to look in the market section of different forums, you will get GTX560 for ~8K or even a 560ti for 10K.
Otherwise, wait...
BTW, I saw a MSI GTX560 is being sold for 10K at flipkart. May be you should contact SMC for the same.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> GTX550ti is piece of cr@p in terms of gaimg, and moreover, power consumption is also a factor eith that.
> If you can't really extend your budget, I would suggest you to look in the market section of different forums, you will get GTX560 for ~8K or even a 560ti for 10K.
> Otherwise, wait...
> BTW, I saw a MSI GTX560 is being sold for 10K at flipkart. May be you should contact SMC for the same.



On flipkart - The gtx 560 SE is available at 10k [which performs about 15 percent slower than the gtx 560 but slightly better than 7770].
Should I go for it //

And here on Thinkdigit -- I could not find any recent threads regarding the gtx 560.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ I suggest you to read these :
Accelerate your performance with AMD FirePro
Vegas Pro 12 GPU acceleration

Vegas Pro 12 has god support for openCL and HD7770 has strong support for OpenCL and performs very good - so you better get HD7770 if you need a good balance between gaming and video encoding using vegas pro 12 :




Benchmark Results: MediaEspresso And Luxmark 2.0 : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> Vegas Pro 12 has god support for openCL and HD7770 has strong support for OpenCL and performs very good - so you better get HD7770 if you need a good balance between gaming and video encoding using vegas pro 12 :



Great --- That helped me make up my mind. I dont currently have VP 12. But I ll get it soon enough. Thanks a ton.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ you are welcome .. and see using a latest version of app and most recent gpus has their own advantages over the old ones - so if you are going for something new get new only


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 18, 2012)

Well VP 11 aint that old,eh //


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

with the release of VP12 and all is latest features made VP 11 'old'.

BTW, which HD7770 you are getting ? the one available at SMC @ 8.2k ?? or going to get it from a shop near to your house ? 20 min walk


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> with the release of VP12 and all is latest features made VP 11 'old'.
> 
> BTW, which HD7770 you are getting ? the one available at SMC @ 8.2k ?? or going to get it from a shop near to your house ? 20 min walk



Was waiting for ur opinion about the same ----
The smc GIGABYTE doesnt have a on site warranty it seems. 
Hence, I was inclining towards the ASUS one - with a 3 year warranty - even though it costs an extra 1k - I heard it runs at relatively cooler temperatures and in case of any issues - *the shop is just a 20 min walk* 

What say //


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I've posted a answer a little while ago here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/164873-rade0n-7770-best-variant-out-these-mumbai.html


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea read it --- thanks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

you are welcome


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

jUSt asking --- should i reconsider buying the ASUS 7770 if my brother is getting me a ZOTAC GTX 560 [820mhz] from newegg with 2 yr warranty for 1k cheaper //


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

if you get something from newegg you won't get any warranty here ....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

I am not planning to OC ---- any reason y the gpu should die in less than 4 years // Plus, His friends are making frequent trips [once in 4 months] so I can just ship it bck for free.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

if you are OK with the RMA thing then you can go for it and Zotac offers 5 years wartranty if registered within 15 days of purchase.

BTW, I can see you inclined more towards gaming rather than SV12


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you get something from newegg you won't get any warranty here ....



Is there any brand that has a service centre in India and I could claim the international warranty here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

most of the pc components don't have international warranty sans laptop/netbooks.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> BTW, I can see you inclined more towards gaming rather than SV12



Haha ...not true ---- i read at forums that the 560 aint bad for vp either.



topgear said:


> most of the pc components don't have international warranty sans laptop/netbooks.



Thats sad .... BUt the gpu has no reason 2 die if i dont plan 2 OC right // Atleast for a good 4 yrs //
4 yrs from now, I shall be earning so I dont really hv much to care post that period.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

No the GPU should last for 4 years without any issue and if GTX 560 VP12 then go for it .. you are going to get a good gpu.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> No the GPU should last for 4 years without any issue and if GTX 560 VP12 then go for it .. you are going to get a good gpu.



Noticed your quick calculations in power req in many threads. So heres a quick one --- the vs450 should suffice the 3450 'paired with the gtx 560, correct //

btw --- which one ---
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2148466&CatId=28
or
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=555335&CatId=3669


I think the 900 mhz with the dual fan would be better right ///
Just noticed there are just 3 reviews for that variant compared to 35 on the 850 mhz variant.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

The single fan GTX 560 can reach upto 80c  .. so you better get the gfx card with 2x fan and yes, the psu is fine enough for the cpu and gpu .. don't just oc anything though.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 24, 2012)

@blueviking: IMO, go with topgear's suggestion. it will make you PC more powerful gaming-wise. good GFX chipsets are all that are needed for good gaming perf.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

Need Final thoughts on these choices ---

1] i5 2310 or i5 3330w @ same price
2] gtx 560 @ 900mhz or gtx 560 ti @ 822 mhz at same price.

links --
PROVANTAGE: Intel BX80637I53350P Core I5-3350P LGA1155 3.10G 6MB L3 Cache 22NM
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2310 Sandy Bridge 2.9GHz (3.2GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I52310

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Fermi 822MHZ 1024MB 4008MHZ GDDR5 2XDVI Mini-HDMI PCI-E Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 DS SSC - Graphics card - GF GTX 560 - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI Express 2.0 x16 - 2 x DVI, Mini-HDMI at TigerDirect.com

EDIT - I ve compared the SB - IB cpus knowing the 3350 is better coz the IB runs hot and the gtx 560 runs hotter --- so thats just an alternative


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 26, 2012)

U ordering from newegg?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> U ordering from newegg?



Not decided the site as of yet --- will grab the best deal.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 26, 2012)

I mean do u order from abroad and how?Which site?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

My brother gets it for me --- btw dhl ships a gtx 560 from us to india for 35 usd ~ 1800 rs. Some other relatively lesser known companies ship it for close to 25 usd ~ 1300 rs.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dont buy EVGA  gpu's they dont have much service center in India


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> My brother gets it for me --- btw dhl ships a gtx 560 from us to india for 35 usd ~ 1800 rs. Some other relatively lesser known companies ship it for close to 25 usd ~ 1300 rs.



What about the custom duties?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Dont buy EVGA  gpu's they dont have much service center in India



But they re probably the best manufacturers --- as good as ASUS. btw which one has ample of service centres.



rock2702 said:


> What about the custom duties?



Hes smart enough to avoid them. If you bring a used product --- they dont charge you. All he needs to do is unbox it and box it again safely in some other box.

I cant find a 3450 under 180 usd 
the 3350p lacks internal gpu.

So planning to get a 3450/3470.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Dont buy EVGA  gpu's they dont have much service center in India



but Op lives in Mumbai and Tirupati Enterprise ( OverClockers Zone ) has service center in there but getting a product from abroad menas he won't be able to claim RMA here .. so if there's any service center exists or not really does not matter .. so best would to go for superior quality.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 28, 2012)

Now that all is said and done, I ve ordered an i5 3470 and a gtx 560. I still have around 1.5-2 k left to spend. I was wondering what to do with it. 
1)buy a cx500 instead of a vs450 
2)get a cooler 
3)get a decent 2.1 audio syst
4)get another 4 GB corsair stick {currently have 4x2=8 gb}.

Another concern --- Will the gtx 560 (dual fan) fit in the cooler master 310 or I need a bigger cabinet ???
gpu link - www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2148466

official site mentions it length = 8.25" --- *www.evga.com/products/pdf/01G-P3-1466.pdf
official site stats for CM310 --- *www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=19&product_id=2920

I think it should fit with some space left,correct ?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 28, 2012)

PCI 3 cards can run on PCI 1/2.
But there will be some difference in performance..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 28, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> PCI 3 cards can run on PCI 1/2.
> But there will be some difference in performance..



Dude, currently the thread is well post that point.
Could you give your thoughts on the post above yours.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 28, 2012)

better PSU and cooler are the top priority.almost no need for RAM unless you are running VM's or doing heavy memory-dependent work (or overclocking)speakers are a very personal choice, i prefer headphones for myself.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> better PSU and cooler are the top priority.almost no need for RAM unless you are running VM's or doing heavy memory-dependent work (or overclocking)speakers are a very personal choice, i prefer headphones for myself.



I have a Panasonic RP HTF 600 - S which is a monster budget headphone. But while multiple people watching movies, its not of much help. Even, I think speakers aint a top priority. Coming to RAM, I do edit videos which does depend upon RAM ( but does it need more than 8? ). So, we re left with - 
1) 4gb ram
2) a cooler
3) cx 500 in place of vs 450


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

ram and cooler can be added later anytime but if you are buying ew ram now get 2x 4GB for better compatibility and getting a more powerful PSu is always the best future proof investment you can make.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ Then a cx500 it shall be (if I don't splurge it elsewhere).

BTW ---- Anyone knows how the eco series of seasonic fairs ?? As I also have an eco 500 lined in the choices of psu.
Plz rate these psus - corsair cx 500, corsair vs450, corsair cx430v2, seasonic eco500.
Is this correct -  
cx 500> eco 500> cx430 v2~ vs450
Trying hard to find a cx 500 close to 3.4 k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Seasonic makes good psus so the Eco 500 must be of good quality but the main issue with Seasonic PSU is the RMA.

Among all these CX500v2 is your best bet and it's available @ ~3.3k on local shops.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 30, 2012)

So lets finalize this --- which one to buy --- 
ECO 600@3.9k vs CX500v2@3.5k ?
Or something else. I can barely afford the eco 600. So dont suggest a costlier one. Also the cx600 v2 has bad reviews on many sites so thats not an option.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

if you can spend close to 4k consider getting GS500  or else stick with Cx500v2.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 31, 2012)

but as seasonic is as reliable as corsair, wont a 600 w be a better buy over the 500 ?
It also has close to 85% efficiency.

Edit - I skipped bad rma. So I assume corsair has better rma.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 31, 2012)

actually, you dont just have to look at the wattage, the types of micro-components used is very important too.
so that may drive the prices up of a 500W unit, making it a better choice over a similarly priced 600W unit.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually I will be leaving for my hostel as soon as Diwali ends. So, my brother (currently in US) is forcing me to buy the GPU later in may when I ll be returning home for summers and its pissing me off.   

Well, Now when I look upon it wisely, he seems to have a point. It ll take me another week for the complete build, so I ll hardly have a weeks time. After I leave my place, obviously the 560 Ti is just going to rust as my parents use the pc solely for surfing/browsing. So I am giving this a thought - buying an i5 3570K as of now and pairing it with a Corsair GS600 and an airy cabinet (elite 430) to ensure its enough for the gpu later on. Also, another advantage would be --- at that point of time,surely I ll be getting a better GPU at my current budget and probably rejoice more in the summers.

Any thoughts ? 

And which cabinet would you suggest >>> CM elite 310 plus or CM elite 430 ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

between two CM Elite 430.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 1, 2012)

The i5 3xxx series have quite a capable gpu... just make sure your motherboard can support this feature.
It'll be enough for light gaming and media usage.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 2, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> The i5 3xxx series have quite a capable gpu... just make sure your motherboard can support this feature.
> It'll be enough for light gaming and media usage.


. 
Why is there a need to care about the hd4000 when I will be buying a GTX 560 Ti or better ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Actually I will be leaving for my hostel as soon as Diwali ends. So, my brother (currently in US) is forcing me to buy the GPU later in may when I ll be returning home for summers and its pissing me off.
> 
> Well, Now when I look upon it wisely, he seems to have a point. It ll take me another week for the complete build, so I ll hardly have a weeks time. After I leave my place, obviously the 560 Ti is just going to rust as my parents use the pc solely for surfing/browsing. So I am giving this a thought - buying an i5 3570K as of now and pairing it with a Corsair GS600 and an airy cabinet (elite 430) to ensure its enough for the gpu later on. Also, another advantage would be --- at that point of time,surely I ll be getting a better GPU at my current budget and probably rejoice more in the summers.
> 
> Any thoughts ?



may be because of this


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> may be because of this


LOL. But thats a matter of a few days, probably a week. But do you suggest I buy the gpu now ? You never enlightened me with your thoughts on that particular issue.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ buddy it's a personal call entirely .. you have to question yourself if you want to have a GPU just for a few days or hold yur horses for much better deal when you can actually torture the gpu with games in summer season with hell lot of new games and probably a much better gpu than GTX 560 .. my 2 cents : Wait and then get a Keplar based GPU/AMD counter part - in summer holidays.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ buddy it's a personal call entirely .. you have to question yourself if you want to have a GPU just for a few days or hold yur horses for much better deal when you can actually torture the gpu with games in summer season with hell lot of new games and probably a much better gpu than GTX 560 .. my 2 cents : Wait and then get a Keplar based GPU/AMD counter part - in summer holidays.


Just wanted to hear this for the peace of my mind. Thanks a ton, Now I can be sure Ive made the right call.


----------

